# AEW Reportedly Offers Adam Cole A Contract



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

_*"AEW has reportedly made a contract offer to Adam Cole.*_
*
As noted, WrestlingInc exclusively reported last weekend that Cole’s WWE NXT contract is to expire later this month, after SummerSlam Weekend. The deal originally expired in early July, but Cole negotiated an extension and agreed to work through SummerSlam Weekend, then re-evaluate things.

In an update, the Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that AEW has made an offer to Cole, according to those close to the situation. It was also said Cole is currently negotiating a new NXT contract, but as of midweek he had not agreed to either offer.

It was reported this week by Fightful Select that Cole still has a positive relationship with top NXT officials, and that there is a lot of mutual respect there.

As a free agent, Cole would be able to start with any promotion as soon as his WWE deal expires. There are no non-compete clauses when contracts expire.

Cole’s longtime partner, AEW Women’s World Champion Britt Baker, recently commented on Cole possibly joining her in AEW. You can click here for those comments.

Cole is expected to face Kyle O’Reilly in another match at NXT Takeover 36 during SummerSlam Weekend. They will meet for a Face-Off segment on next Tuesday’s NXT show.
*
_*Stay tuned for more."*_

Well damn. Adam Cole Bay Bay could be on his way. Would be a great signing.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Great signing for AEW if it happens


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Would Bay Bay be a more acceptable opponent for Kenny if Hangman isn't going to be it? Even if it means Bay Bay loses his first match in AEW?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Things just keep getting crazier.

Andrade, Black, Punk, Bryan, and Cole in only a few months would be wild.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Meh.

He just spams false finishers.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

sim8 said:


> Would Bay Bay be a more acceptable opponent for Kenny if Hangman isn't going to be it? Even if it means Bay Bay loses his first match in AEW?


Only if Kenny re-enacts Hulk Hogan’s very first words to The Ultimate Warrior upon his debut in WCW: “I-I-I-I thought you were dead, man!”, which at the time was a nod to the fans who’d heard and constantly spread rumors of Helwig being dead.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

He will come to AEW. Unless he's really a bonehead.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well hey, that Cole vs. KOR feud may get me to change my mind on where I feel like Cole should go. Maybe I should want him to go to AEW so that he and KOR can no longer feud. lol

On topic, this isn't surprising. It would be news if AEW didn't send an offer to Cole. THAT would be surprising.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WWE will have lost their mind to let Adam Cole go given the time and investment they put into him on NXT. But seems like a foregone conclusion that Cole is leaving.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Prosper said:


> WWE will have lost their mind to let Adam Cole go given the time and investment they put into him on NXT. But seems like a foregone conclusion that Cole is leaving.


I mean.. they let guys like Aleister Black and Bray Wyatt go. Their NXT champion is basically a jobber. Cole has nothing left to do but being called up to the main roster where he is basically fucked.

Unless they triple the amount AEW is offering, it's a no brainer to come to AEW imo.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Do the right thing Adam


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

He'd be treated like a star in AEW and NXT, but there's nothing left for him to do in NXT, nobody left for him to feud with, whereas in AEW he'd have endless feuds and storylines waiting for him given his history with the Elite and the Bullet club. Mouthwatering matches and feuds with with Omega, Bryan, Punk, Page, Black, Andrade, Pentagon, PAC, Darby etc. Seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> Meh.
> 
> He just spams false finishers.


True, but the core AEW fanbase likes that. And he can go on the mic. Good guy for the upper midcard.


Prosper said:


> WWE will have lost their mind to let Adam Cole go given the time and investment they put into him on NXT. But seems like a foregone conclusion that Cole is leaving.


WWE will surely give him a good offer. I don't think it's a foregone conclusion.

But maybe he thinks he's done everything there is to do in NXT, is rightly wary of the main roster, and wants to be with Britt.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> He'd be treated like a star in AEW and NXT, but there's nothing left for him to do in NXT, nobody left for him to feud with, whereas in AEW he'd have endless feuds and storylines waiting for him given his history with the Elite and the Bullet club. Mouthwatering matches and feuds with with Omega, Bryan, Punk, Page, Black, Andrade, Pentagon, PAC, Darby etc. Seems like a no-brainer to me.


Punk is his favorite wrestler of all time other than Austin. He would be a fool to let this opportunity pass him by. On the other hand, he will have the same match in WWE for 80 weeks. The choice is very easy imo.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> WWE will have lost their mind to let Adam Cole go given the time and investment they put into him on NXT. But seems like a foregone conclusion that Cole is leaving.


I mean they don't seem to be in a hurry to call Cole up to main and they view NXT as developmental


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hold on a minute here, this forum has been shitting on Adam Cole for months when he was competing against AEW saying he's too small, not good, wouldn't want him in AEW etc.

Now we do want him? I'd pass. AEW doesn't need another good workrate guy.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> Punk is his favorite wrestler of all time other than Austin. He would be a fool to let this opportunity pass him by. On the other hand, he will have the same match in WWE for 80 weeks. The choice is very easy imo.


Exactly. I never knew that Punk was his favourite wrestler. That would be an awesome feud just for the promos. Heck bring in AJ and have a husband/Wife mixed tag match. 

If Cole was demoted to the main roster he'd end up just like Andrade, Black, Ricochet and Keith Lee. Like you said a very easy choice.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Things just keep getting crazier.
> 
> Andrade, Black, Punk, Bryan, and Cole in only a few months would be wild.


Nah, that‘s starting to feel unusually “small” for a group of 5 top guys.

And they’re all a similar type.

Cole is the most one-dimensional of that group... and everyone knows he would struggle to even make the mid card the WWE main roster.

Cole is an NXT guy who is deemed too flawed to use on the WWE main roster.

That’s the reality.

Can’t put a guy like that over everyone on the AEW roster.

If the little guy wants to be portrayed as a top guy, then NXT is perfect for him.

Pass.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hold on a minute here, this forum has been shitting on Adam Cole for months when he was competing against AEW saying he's too small, not good, wouldn't want him in AEW etc.
> 
> Now we do want him? I'd pass. AEW doesn't need another good workrate guy.


True. He was the top guy in NXT while AEW was soundly beating them. You have to wonder if he has much drawing power.

Lots of potential storylines in AEW though, since he is a member of The Elite and is dating the women's champion.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> Nah, that‘s starting to feel unusually “small” for a group of 5 top guys.
> 
> And they’re all a similar type.
> 
> ...


Deemed too flawed by Vince. His opinion only matters in his bubble he calls "WWE universe".

He will be great in AEW.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Could be negotiation tactic for more money no? 

They need to flesh out their low and mid card with good wrestlers and ones that will offer something to AEW.

In that sense will be a good signing if it happens.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He re-signed a short term deal through Summer Slam. But if he could keep his AEW signing a surprise (should he sign I mean of course) him coming out when fans expect Punk or Danielson would be a pretty epic heel way for him to debut.

I think he stays in WWE though. Leverage them for guaranteed money.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

AEW has made acknowledging history a big part of their stories, so bringing in a former Bullet Club member makes sense. In fact, I hope he debuts with Jay White and GOD as revenge against the Elite.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

It wouldn’t outright shock me if HHH is telling him to go and take the AEW deal. After what’s happened to Black, Lee and Kross, how must HHH feel about his guys getting booked like shit on the main roster?
Black and Cole going to AEW and becoming stars reflects well on HHH. But the only good payoff for HHH is these guys come back to WWE someday and become main event players.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> Nah, that‘s starting to feel unusually “small” for a group of 5 top guys.
> 
> And they’re all a similar type.
> 
> ...


According to Vince, he basically thought Bray Wyatt, Black, Miro, Serena Deeb, and Andrade were all too flawed as well, now they're thriving/in a much better position. So who's clearly wrong? Vince or the fans? 

I do agree that Cole doesn't need a huge push though, I'd just bring him into the mid-card to face the likes of Guevara, Jungle Boy, Ricky Starks, and Ethan Page. That's plenty for him. The TNT Title is his ceiling if I were in charge.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I´m just here for the Mixed tag tournament

Britt&Cole
Miro&Lana
Spears&Royce
JungleBoy&Anna Jay
Sabian&Penelope
Blade&Bunny
Cody&Brandi
Punk&AJ
Bryan&Brie
Moxley&Renee
Janela&Sonny

Shit they might really need a mixed tag title. 

That is so woke, I´m shocked Steph hasn´t thought of it yet.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> I´m just here for the Mixed tag tournament
> 
> Britt&Cole
> Miro&Lana
> ...


I'd actually be interested in this lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Algernon said:


> It wouldn’t outright shock me if HHH is telling him to go and take the AEW deal. After what’s happened to Black, Lee and Kross, how must HHH feel about his guys getting booked like shit on the main roster?
> Black and Cole going to AEW and becoming stars reflects well on HHH. But the only good payoff for HHH is these guys come back to WWE someday and become main event players.


Triple H is powerless outside of NXT. It has been well established he can't do shit once they are called up. 

He even went on and buried Revival with his clique friends for 105th Legends Reunion show they do. Revival said they felt like they were supposed to be his guys and he didn't flinch before burying them for absolutely no reason. 

Triple H is not the savior WWE fans make him out to be. He has been a part of the problem actually alot of times.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Meh he's a vanilla midget, he will fit in well in AEW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Cole makes the jump, that will be 4 NXT Champions in AEW. No wonder AEW has been able to take a lot of NXT's audience when they left Wednesdays.

And I believe PAC and Cole are the two longest reigning?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The one major thing that could come from Cole signing with AEW is that it may deter other big names from signing with WWE/NXT in the future. Cole was given a top spot on NXT from the moment he debuted and did everything on that brand, but had no hope of doing anything on the main roster. The treatment of Andrade/Black is just further proof.

Guys like Jay White, Will Ospreay, Jacob Fatu, or other top names may think twice about jumping into a 3 year deal with WWE, when they could be stuck in NXT for that whole time without any hope of main roster success.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Prosper said:


> I'd actually be interested in this lol


Same lol


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

bdon said:


> Only if Kenny re-enacts Hulk Hogan’s very first words to The Ultimate Warrior upon his debut in WCW: “I-I-I-I thought you were dead, man!”, which at the time was a nod to the fans who’d heard and constantly spread rumors of Helwig being dead.


I was thinking the same thing watching Omega this week, except that he would say that to Punk.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

ElTerrible said:


> I´m just here for the Mixed tag tournament
> 
> Britt&Cole
> Miro&Lana
> ...


I'd actually like something like this. Would be more interesting than much of Dynamite.

Bring in Miyu Yamashita from Tokyo Joshi Pro (where Maki and Yuka wrestle) for a tour to work with Black. He said he wants to work with her recently. I'd have them win.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> The one major thing that could come from Cole signing with AEW is that it may deter other big names from signing with WWE/NXT in the future. Cole was given a top spot on NXT from the moment he debuted and did everything on that brand, but had no hope of doing anything on the main roster. The treatment of Andrade/Black is just further proof.
> 
> Guys like Jay White, Will Ospreay, Jacob Fatu, or other top names may think twice about jumping into a 3 year deal with WWE, when they could be stuck in NXT for that whole time without any hope of main roster success.


Yes - that can be a huge deterrent. In the past the NXT signees were under lower deals. The upside was that this was transitory, and once you got to the main roster your contract was ultimately upgraded and your pay increased. Cole has been in NXT for five years with no end in sight.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> Guys like Jay White, Will Ospreay, Jacob Fatu, or other top names may think twice about jumping into a 3 year deal with WWE, when they could be stuck in NXT for that whole time without any hope of main roster success.


Jacob Fatu is part of the Anoa'i family so he'd be a success, but I agree with your point in general. 


Geeee said:


> If Cole makes the jump, that will be 4 NXT Champions in AEW. No wonder AEW has been able to take a lot of NXT's audience when they left Wednesdays.
> 
> And I believe PAC and Cole are the two longest reigning?


At what point do we start calling NXT AEWs development brand lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> I´m just here for the Mixed tag tournament
> 
> Britt&Cole
> Miro&Lana
> ...


Jungle Boy and Anna Jay would be the prettiest tag team ever assembled.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

See, I don't think he'd be a star in WWE main brand or AEW in the way he's the big fish in the NXT pond. He'd be a featured act for sure, but I don't foresee him being a consistent top guy in AEW.

As a heel, is he worth pushing over Omega, Miro, Malakai, MJF or PAC? What about Wardlow if they pull the trigger on him? And Andrade, their other big new investment? IMO, he'd work as the Elite's TNT title level guy.

And I think that's what AEW has to do. They can't just sign main eventer after main eventer, they need guys for the other roles too. JB vs. Adam Cole is a better midcard feud than Orange Cassidy vs. The Blade.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hold on a minute here, this forum has been shitting on Adam Cole for months when he was competing against AEW saying he's too small, not good, wouldn't want him in AEW etc.
> 
> Now we do want him? I'd pass. AEW doesn't need another good workrate guy.


I haven’t seen anyone talking about Adam Cole much until the last few days to be honest so I don’t know where you’re getting “this forum” from?? And personally I’ve always liked Adam Cole.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Prosper said:


> According to Vince, he basically thought Bray Wyatt, Black, Miro, Serena Deeb, and Andrade were all too flawed as well, now they're thriving/in a much better position. So who's clearly wrong? Vince or the fans?
> 
> I do agree that Cole doesn't need a huge push though, I'd just bring him into the mid-card to face the likes of Guevara, Jungle Boy, Ricky Starks, and Ethan Page. That's plenty for him. The TNT Title is his ceiling if I were in charge.


Those guys all made the main roster. Adam Cole hasn’t.

Miro at least was useful enough for an important spot at Wrestlemania

Wyatt was a multi-time world champion 

Andrede won multiple midcard titles

Black had a Wrestlemania win at least

Adam Cole? If he goes from NXT to AEW, it just looks like he was told they don’t want him on the main roster at all.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hold on a minute here, this forum has been shitting on Adam Cole for months when he was competing against AEW saying he's too small, not good, wouldn't want him in AEW etc.
> 
> Now we do want him? I'd pass. AEW doesn't need another good workrate guy.


I've never been a big Cole guy, he's always been okay by me but the dude may have the smallest arms I've ever seen on an upper card talent. 

If they sign him, I'm cool with it, if they don't, whatever. I'd certainly target Bray before Cole. AEW certainly already has guys who bring what Cole brings to the table and then some. 

A year ago this would've been a big get, not so much now.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> I haven’t seen anyone talking about Adam Cole much until the last few days to be honest so I don’t know where you’re getting “this forum” from?? And personally I’ve always liked Adam Cole.


Admittedly it's been on and off but people on here used to mock NXT for thinking they could beat AEW with Adam Cole as a top star. People used to crack jokes about how he was the less talented member of the Baker/Cole couple etc etc.

Then his contract is up and suddenly it's "AEW should sign him".


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

No surprise there. I hope he realizes that even though AEW is far from perfect, he'll be DOA once he gets to the main WWE roster.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's not a no brainer grab for AEW. But eventually wrestlers are going to have to look at the amount of TV time they get and decide if there's actual room. Despite the assertion no the rotate method isn't good and you see the most over folk are the frequently used folk. All I know for sure is I want him out of NXT. Main roster or AEW I don't care. But he's don't all he can as a NXT heel and him as a face isn't doable now.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Last week Karrion Kross beat Keith Lee and this week Keith Lee beat Karrion Kross that's the type of 50/50 booking Adam Cole would be involved with if he was on main roster WWE lol. I say it's 70% likely he joins AEW and 30% likely he stays in WWE.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Either side would be daft not to sign him to be honest.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hold on a minute here, this forum has been shitting on Adam Cole for months when he was competing against AEW saying he's too small, not good, wouldn't want him in AEW etc.
> 
> Now we do want him? I'd pass. AEW doesn't need another good workrate guy.


Cole is a lot more than a good work rate guy. I can't speak to others but I damn sure haven't shit on Cole as a performer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Cole jobs he is out, if he wins...he stays?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hold on a minute here, this forum has been shitting on Adam Cole for months when he was competing against AEW saying he's too small, not good, wouldn't want him in AEW etc.
> 
> Now we do want him? I'd pass. AEW doesn't need another good workrate guy.


He's a good promo but I still put him in the same bracket as Bucks. A flippy style that I find pretentious. Still, AEW is a workrate promotion and his relationship with Baker and membership of The Elite opens up good segments.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Cole wouldn't have leaked it if he wasn't going there. He'll be All Elite after Takeover


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cole will fit in AEW, its not like their roster is stacked with too many big men.

BTW, does he own his name? If not...BAW GAWD, WHAT IS AUSTIN JENKINS DOING HERE?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

ElTerrible said:


> I´m just here for the Mixed tag tournament
> 
> Britt&Cole
> Miro&Lana
> ...


That's actually a really good idea


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DaSlacker said:


> That's actually a really good idea


I assure you a mix tag team match will get ratings for them and good numbers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> I´m just here for the Mixed tag tournament
> 
> Britt&Cole
> Miro&Lana
> ...


you forgot Nyla and Vickie...j/k


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

As much as I would love to see him on the main roster in WWE I just have this terrible feeling that he will be buried because historically Vince does not like guys his size unless you can perform as well as Shawn Michaels. But then again we have seen how great of a in ring performer he is so maybe he will get a push? You never know. But him being in AEW could only mean that they will add him to the elite or he will be just another big name lost on this already stacked roster.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

With the amount of stars going in arw, there is somehow some way some aew star will jump ship to the other side or it just prove that the star aew had at first werent good enough and will not be picked up by the E.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Still think he'd be more suited to NJPW. 

But I'd welcome Cole in a better less manufactured, less scripted environment.

Power couple with Britt could be fun.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Khan denied the report


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

reamstyles said:


> With the amount of stars going in arw, there is somehow some way some aew star will jump ship to the other side or it just prove that the star aew had at first werent good enough and will not be picked up by the E.


What kind of rubbish is this?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423704249683296258

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Well hey, that Cole vs. KOR feud may get me to change my mind on where I feel like Cole should go. Maybe I should want him to go to AEW so that he and KOR can no longer feud. lol
> 
> On topic, this isn't surprising. It would be news if AEW didn't send an offer to Cole. THAT would be surprising.


*I will say this is the best potential WWE signing outside of Bryan and Punk in the last year because he actually matters. He's NXT's best performer by far and was the only guy with the remote chance of being a star on the main roster. Miro, Andrade, Black, Christian etc. weren't going to be difference makers over there.*


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

another vanilla midget bay bay


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol so Meltzer was wrong


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hold on a minute here, this forum has been shitting on Adam Cole for months when he was competing against AEW saying he's too small, not good, wouldn't want him in AEW etc.
> 
> Now we do want him? I'd pass. AEW doesn't need another good workrate guy.


Don’t you get it? The moment you enter AEW, you’re somehow the greatest thing ever.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol so Meltzer was wrong


More likely Meltzer is protecting AEW or Cole from a contract tampering situation


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

In 4 years Cole did all in NXT he doesn't belong here anymore. A call up in the main roster sounds like a fucking crap or him with Vince still on board.

AEW sounds a way better deal... Friends, GF, a probably the same money is making at this time even if they don't need him in a hurry imo


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I really like Cole and it seems like he’s gone as far as he can in WWE. I’d definitely like to see what he can do in AEW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Don’t you get it? The moment you enter AEW, you’re somehow the greatest thing ever.


Man you definitely don't read this forum lol


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

Algernon said:


> It wouldn’t outright shock me if HHH is telling him to go and take the AEW deal. After what’s happened to Black, Lee and Kross, how must HHH feel about his guys getting booked like shit on the main roster?
> Black and Cole going to AEW and becoming stars reflects well on HHH. But the only good payoff for HHH is these guys come back to WWE someday and become main event players.


What if HHH gets out from under the WWE umbrella and goes to AEW? That would be nuts, doubt it would happen though because Stephanie runs the show


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If he does join AEW, I hope he uses this theme again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422270199252799488


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> More likely Meltzer is protecting AEW or Cole from a contract tampering situation


Could be, last I heard his contract was up though but that may have been inaccurate.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> Those guys all made the main roster. Adam Cole hasn’t.
> 
> Miro at least was useful enough for an important spot at Wrestlemania
> 
> ...


I mean considering the guy's size he probably knows he ain't doing anything special on main roster even if he was called up. Especially if he's looking at guys like Keith Lee and Kross and how they're currently being utilized.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Per SRS, he's at Smackdown tonight for talks with Vince McMahon. My guess is they'll offer him a main roster spot to renew.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Per SRS, he's at Smackdown tonight for talks with Vince McMahon. My guess is they'll offer him a main roster spot to renew.


Well damn, interested in seeing which side he picks. On SD he's got Roman Reigns, Nakamura, Rollins, KO, Zayn, Rey Mysterio, and Big E as opponents. Either that or Bryan, PAC, Omega, Hangman, Starks, Jungle Boy, Moxley, and Cody among others.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

SuperSaiyanGrogu said:


> What if HHH gets out from under the WWE umbrella and goes to AEW? That would be nuts, doubt it would happen though because Stephanie runs the show


It could happen, but it’s like a 1% chance since he’s making millions as an executive, plus he gets to foster up and coming talent with nxt. 

It would be the ultimate “fuck you, pa in law”...and I’d LIKE to see it...but it’s a slim as hell chance it happens. I don’t think HHH is that much of a mark that he’d throw a hissy and leave wwe for the competition


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Vince will probably ask himself if Cole id a new 205 live wrestler


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Prosper said:


> WWE will have lost their mind to let Adam Cole go given the time and investment they put into him on NXT. But seems like a foregone conclusion that Cole is leaving.


The man has no legitimate future outside of NXT. His entire run has been based around that brand, with no real hint of him ever even coming close to sniffing a main roster run. He has no real value in the grand scheme of things in the WWE's eyes, and for good reasons. There's nothing that he can really offer them at this point that other guys can at a higher level.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> If he does join AEW, I hope he uses this theme again.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422270199252799488


That was his theme? That was horrible, sorry. It sounds as bad as Gargano's theme which is awful. Cole's current NXT theme is nice, i like that one.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AlternateDemise said:


> The man has no legitimate future outside of NXT. His entire run has been based around that brand, with no real hint of him ever even coming close to sniffing a main roster run. He has no real value in the grand scheme of things in the WWE's eyes, and for good reasons. There's nothing that he can really offer them at this point that other guys can at a higher level.


He could offer a lot to WWE and AEW’s mid card. Cole rejuvenating the IC or US title divisions would be a good move for him if he stays in WWE. And in AEW there’s a lot he can do. So at minimum he does have a future on a lateral level.


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

AlternateDemise said:


> The man has no legitimate future outside of NXT. His entire run has been based around that brand, with no real hint of him ever even coming close to sniffing a main roster run. He has no real value in the grand scheme of things in the WWE's eyes, and for good reasons. There's nothing that he can really offer them at this point that other guys can at a higher level.


It’s the same thing with champa and Johnny they have turned down promotions cause they don’t want to travel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423747977709903872
*The fact that Vince McMahon himself is meeting with Adam Cole tells you everything you need to know about how they view him. He let the other guys go while shrugging his shoulders. Like I've been saying, this is their next potential indy God and it's good to know that the boss man is aware of it.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423747977709903872
> *The fact that Vince McMahon himself is meeting with Adam Cole tells you everything you need to know about how they view him. He let the other guys go while shrugging his shoulders. Like I've been saying, this is their next potential indy God and it's good to know that the boss man is aware of it.*


If part of the deal is to push him as a huge babyface, he could be the one to take down Reigns in the future. That wouldn’t go over well on WF lol but I’d be cool with it. It’s either Cole (if he goes to SD), Big E, or Walter imo. Also depends on the draft Big E could be going to RAW to face Lashley and reform New Day.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Prosper said:


> If part of the deal is to push him as a huge babyface, he could be the one to take down Reigns in the future. That wouldn’t go over well on WF lol but I’d be cool with it. It’s either Cole (if he goes to SD), Big E, or Walter imo. Also depends on the draft Big E could be going to RAW to face Lashley and reform New Day.


You really see Cole beating Reigns ?

Too small for that


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Doesn't surprise me. Even before he signed the sheets were reporting Vince was high on Cole and wanted him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> If part of the deal is to push him as a huge babyface, he could be the one to take down Reigns in the future. That wouldn’t go over well on WF lol but I’d be cool with it. It’s either Cole (if he goes to SD), Big E, or Walter imo. Also depends on the draft Big E could be going to RAW to face Lashley and reform New Day.


*You leave the Tribal Chief out of this!!! 😤*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> You really see Cole beating Reigns ?
> 
> Too small for that


Yeah I can see it. He’s small but they need someone credible to take him down. Like I said Big E is an option but I can see him going to RAW. Rollins beating Roman would be garbage and Walter would need to be called up and re-established. So if Cole goes to SD, it would have to be him I think. I don’t see anyone else on the roster beating Roman except for a heated up Demon Balor and I doubt they’ll go in that direction seeing as Balor seems to have dropped that gimmick. WWE are not building new stars in the way they should so I mean they gotta work with what they got, or in other words what Triple H is giving them.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Doesn't surprise me. Even before he signed the sheets were reporting Vince was high on Cole and wanted him.


Lol they said the same thing about your boy Kross. They said the same about Keith Lee and Peyton Royce too. Nikki Ash is the only one that the sheets got right.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Yeah I can see it. He’s small but they need someone credible to take him down. Like I said Big E is an option but I can see him going to RAW. Rollins beating Roman would be garbage and Walter would need to be called up and re-established. So if Cole goes to SD, it would have to be him I think. I don’t see anyone else on the roster beating Roman except for a heated up Demon Balor and I doubt they’ll go in that direction seeing as Balor seems to have dropped that gimmick. WWE are not building new stars in the way they should so I mean they gotta work with what they got, or in other words what Triple H is giving them.


I mean it's not like NXT stars (especially the men) are never used correctly.

Vince was really high on Lee too


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Lol they said the same thing about your boy Kross. They said the same about Keith Lee and Peyton Royce too. Nikki Ash is the only one that the sheets got right.



I don't know whether Vince likes him or not. Remember Lashley was bending over and pointing at his butthole and getting squashed by Finn Balor when he first came back. Now look at him. Who knows.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Unless Cole gets a terrible offer from WWE he will stay, he'll want to give it a run on the main roster before leaving.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You leave the Tribal Chief out of this!!! 😤*













Cartman did it first. Acknowledge me!!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol they said the same thing about your boy Kross. They said the same about Keith Lee and Peyton Royce too. Nikki Ash is the only one that the sheets got right.


*The sheets flipped on Keith Lee within 3 months, lol.*


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Gonna miss his theme. Best in wrestling. Welcome to AEW.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Does anyone honestly think that if he stays with WWE, he'll be booked good on the main roster? Especially given his size.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BRONSON REED, BOBBY FISH, MERCEDES MARTINEZ WERE RELEASED.

Damn. Hopefully Mercedes and Reed get a look.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

This is what Adam Cole said about CM Punk in an interview in 2019. If Adam Cole was given the information that CM Punk was arriving in AEW I don't think Adam is going to resign with WWE if Tony offers him a contract. An opportunity to face CM Punk might be a dream match for him and who knows how long CM Punk will be at AEW. 

_* I’ve said countless times that CM Punk was a huge influence on me, especially in his early independent career, I remember watching him and being so captivated by him, more so than even people within WWE. His promo ability just blew me away, the way he carried himself. Just a massive fan of his because I take a lot of pride in delivering the importance of believability in promos and interviews. CM Punk was a guy that I studied big time. So, to be able to be there for his moment and get to chat with him for a little bit was really cool.*_


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> What kind of rubbish is this?


So no aew star will be felt pushed behind by this influx of wwe stars? Or wwe will not get someone from aew who they think can be a star in the future?


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

Flood that market Vince


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Lol they said the same thing about your boy Kross. They said the same about Keith Lee and Peyton Royce too. Nikki Ash is the only one that the sheets got right.


Nikki is just a flavor of the week that will fade fast. This cringe gimmick doesn't have a long shelf life. She's just getting the stopgap push that almost everyone who's been on the main roster gets at some point.


elo said:


> Unless Cole gets a terrible offer from WWE he will stay, he'll want to give it a run on the main roster before leaving.


You sure about that? He obviously paid attention to what happened to Andrade, Black, Lee, etc. etc. etc. etc. ad infinitum.

He's going to drive a hard bargain with Vince if he stays. If I were in his shoes I'd be gone. I've done everything there is to do in NXT and I know how I'd likely end up on the main roster. Meanwhile, my girlfriend and some old friends are in AEW which is now bringing in CM Punk and has tons of other guys I could break new ground with, and get paid very well, too.

Easy choice.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Jedah said:


> Nikki is just a flavor of the week that will fade fast. This cringe gimmick doesn't have a long shelf life. She's just getting the stopgap push that almost everyone who's been on the main roster gets at some point.
> 
> You sure about that? He obviously paid attention to what happened to Andrade, Black, Lee, etc. etc. etc. etc. ad infinitum.
> 
> ...


As crazy as it sounds, he´s probably better off to stay in WWE, because it´s actually a much smaller pond. I mean look at AEW´s roster and look at WWE´s roster. He has a better chance to be a top star in WWE, if he drives a hard bargain there. In AEW there is a decent chance, he just becomes D.M. Husban D.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

At the rate things are going, Vince will make Adam the biggest name in NXT. 

“In fact, Adam, you’ll have the whole company to yourself.”


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> You really see Cole beating Reigns ?
> 
> Too small for that


It’s pro wrestling man. Shawn Michaels whipped The Undertaker.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Lol they said the same thing about your boy Kross. They said the same about Keith Lee and Peyton Royce too. Nikki Ash is the only one that the sheets got right.


In fairness, Vince McMahon appears to be more erratic and more fickle the older and richer he gets. He probably really liked Lee and Royce one week, then a month later got bored.

We're talking about a man child given a new set of toys every year. Then he remembers how much he preferred his Hulk Hogan and Andre and Piper toys... Suddenly the new guys pale in comparison.

With Kross it was more a case of being told this is your next top guy. Response was "let's test this this guy first". There are few wrestlers who get a protected mega push from day one. Especially in the modern era of PPV level matches given away for free. Only Brock, Lashley and Reigns come to mind.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

If Adam Cole walks out and signs with AEW good for him, but he's not a major player for either show.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

reamstyles said:


> So no aew star will be felt pushed behind by this influx of wwe stars? Or wwe will not get someone from aew who they think can be a star in the future?


That’s not really what you said though


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure how the booking, character or wrestling side would work out, but Cole would be a great representative to the AEW roster. He is very natural at media appearances and things like that, could help the company gain new eyes.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Jedah said:


> You sure about that? He obviously paid attention to what happened to Andrade, Black, Lee, etc. etc. etc. etc. ad infinitum.


I am, WWE will have to really do him wrong for him to walk and I don't expect this to happen as HBK and HHH would kick down doors as big supporters of his. I predict he'll end up signing on for a few more years with a nice increase in guaranteed salary and a run on the main roster.....and yes he'll likely be booked poorly like those names above but hey he can say he gave it a go.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Gonna miss his theme. Best in wrestling. Welcome to AEW.


You misspelled Malachi Black.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> You misspelled Malachi Black.


So did you


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

The big question is this: Does Vince even know who Adam Cole is?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Prosper said:


> He could offer a lot to WWE and AEW’s mid card. Cole rejuvenating the IC or US title divisions would be a good move for him if he stays in WWE. And in AEW there’s a lot he can do. So at minimum he does have a future on a lateral level.


He wouldn't do anymore for the IC or US titles than Sheamus would.



Prosper said:


> Lol they said the same thing about your boy Kross. They said the same about Keith Lee and Peyton Royce too. Nikki Ash is the only one that the sheets got right.


And at first, it was clear Vince had big plans for Keith Lee. And then Lee had some blunders in the ring and Vince's opinion on him soured. It wasn't too long ago that Keith Lee was supposed to take the US title away from Bobby Lashley. People like to shit on the "plans change" line but that's a legitimate thing that does in fact happen a lot more than people might think.



Prosper said:


> If part of the deal is to push him as a huge babyface, he could be the one to take down Reigns in the future. That wouldn’t go over well on WF lol but I’d be cool with it. It’s either Cole (if he goes to SD), Big E, or Walter imo. Also depends on the draft Big E could be going to RAW to face Lashley and reform New Day.


There is no way on gods green earth that Vince would have Adam Cole of all people be the one to dethrone Reigns. I am willing to concede that I was originally wrong about how Vince viewed Cole as a talent. Clearly the man sees a lot in him if he did in fact have an individual meeting with him about his contract. But there is no way he is that high on him to the point where he'd have him be the one to beat Reigns.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

People might be shocked but I think Cole might sign with WWE.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Upstart474 said:


> People might be shocked but I think Cole might sign with WWE.


Wouldn´t surprise me either. Another thing is spreading the risk -If they´re both in the same company and they get fired at the same time, they´re both out of work (of course, Britt has her dental clinic to fall back on, but still)


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

WWE offered him 10 times more than he was receiving (from 100k to 1M). If this is the case AEW needs to move on.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Adam Cole is sitting pretty right now. Maybe he can negotiate a contract with the WWE where he can get an “out” clause that would allow him to terminate his deal (without penalty) if the WWE does not live up to its end of the bargain financially or creatively.

We all know the WWE has the money. What the company is lacking right now is trust and credibility. Having a contract like the one I described would give Adam some assurances.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> Wouldn´t surprise me either. Another thing is spreading the risk -If they´re both in the same company and they get fired at the same time, they´re both out of work (of course, Britt has her dental clinic to fall back on, but still)


Won reported WWE offered Cole a million contract. This could be hard to pass up for Cole.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Cole is smart, he is working both WWE and AEW for a bigger contract. Only Adam Cole wins this one.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Cole will be hot in the main roster for 2 months before Vince get up on his left foot some morning and jobbing the living shit for a Baron Corbin even if he getting a 1 million ( this is peantus for Vince anyway ) or get his ass fired 

Cole in aew sounds cool but if they miss it well it's not a terrible news for me with the next addition


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

If Cole was offered $1 million, then he should take it. He might as well make as much as money as he can before he is ultimately released for "budget cuts." Him getting a bigger contract actually makes it more likely he will be cut within the next couple years. If WWE was willing to drop Braun because he made too much money, then they won't hesitate to drop Cole for the same reasons.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> If Cole was offered $1 million, then he should take it. He might as well make as much as money as he can before he is ultimately released for "budget cuts." Him getting a bigger contract actually makes it more likely he will be cut within the next couple years. If WWE was willing to drop Braun because he made too much money, then they won't hesitate to drop Cole for the same reasons.


Yeah if the reports are true then he should definitely just sign back with WWE and debut on SD. Cole in AEW would be cool, but AEW is stacked as it is right now and SD definitely needs a guy like Cole. If they're offering him a mil then I think there's a good chance he will be a main event guy on SD, whereas in AEW I doubt he'd even sniff the AEW World Title.


----------



## Raeven (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks like he is likely to stay and go to the main roster (which would be a disaster for him I suspect) but he’s my number 1 pick for joining AEW and I think he’d be their Showstopper if he were to make the right choice!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Raeven said:


> Looks like he is likely to stay and go to the main roster (which would be a disaster for him I suspect) but he’s my number 1 pick for joining AEW and I think he’d be their Showstopper if he were to make the right choice!


Cole is nowhere near the level of HBK. They've got plenty of guys just like Adam Cole, who do it better then he does.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I really hope he signs with AEW. Due to the scripted nature of WWE, I think that we're getting neutered, diluted versions of these guys. In AEW, a guy like Adam Cole will have more creative freedom to develop his unique personality and deliver some unscripted promos full of personality.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I want him to go to AEW. But I just don't think he moves the needle for them. And AEW has a bloated roster with 3 hours of TV a week.WWE probably needs him more.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

There is a rumour that there is no real push to keep Adam Cole by WWE and if the fans saw the plans for him in the Main Roster, it wouldn’t be exciting at all.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

If he commits to WWE for a few more years, if AEW is growing at the rate people hope surely he can hop over down the line and people would be just as happy? Also he may get lucky and win over Vince like AJ did and get himself a great spot, I mean unlikely but still weirder things have happened.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Imagine Cole vs Jungle Boy as a PPV main event, or Cole doing spots with the Young Bucks! Pure brilliance.

I'm so happy that wrestling is the way it is today.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Zapato said:


> If he commits to WWE for a few more years, if AEW is growing at the rate people hope surely he can hop over down the line and people would be just as happy? Also he may get lucky and win over Vince like AJ did and get himself a great spot, I mean unlikely but still weirder things have happened.


I think people are missing one key factor when using AJ Styles as an example for a chance at main roster success for Adam Cole: Styles never went to NXT, so he doesn't have the 'stink and resentment' like Cole and others have you have been called up.

In my opinion AJ is a terrible comparison. 

Cole will be buried if he stays because he is NXT's 'Golden Child' and Vince will want to stick it to HHH even further. 

'This guy was you're number 1? This guy is the future?' He's nothing but a jobber on the main roster. You know nothing in what it takes to create stars pal.'

Also 2nd part because he is a good friends with all the Elite and Britt Baker in AEW.

That is a double whammy.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I think people are missing one key factor when using AJ Styles as an example for a chance at main roster success for Adam Cole: Styles never went to NXT, so he doesn't have the 'stink and resentment' like Cole and others have you have been called up.
> 
> In my opinion AJ is a terrible comparison.
> 
> ...


I don’t disagree with anything you have said and yes AJ wasn’t a great comparison for the reasons you mention he was just the first that sprung to mind. My thought process is just it’s just impossible to read what Vince genuinely likes most of the time, and Cole could get lucky with his personality to get on side with him and earn a decent spot. He may see AEW as the easy option and it’s always going to be there whether it’s months, a year or multiple years; he may see this as his real crack at fulfilling a WWE run even if all of us can see it’s not likely. And that’s what I meant by raising AJ, barely anyone foresee him getting the run he has had and Vince liking him so much.

I just think Cole is in a good place to be able to give WWE a crack and then see how AEW sits down the line. But he would be just in taking the jump right now, getting that creative freedom and working with his partner and his friends from back in the day. And Adam’s such a nice guy I’m glad he gets to be in that position.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Cole has to know that if he stays in WWE, he'll get a little push for a few months or so, maybe (if there's a miracle) a year, and then go on to losing matches he shouldn't, doing stupid skits with Reginald, or sitting in catering. He'll be wasting what should be the prime of his career. We all know it. I'm sure he has to. Look at Keith Lee. Look at Andrade and Black. Look at what just happened with Karrion Kross.

AEW on the other hand should have appeal to him for both professional and personal reasons. The company really seems to be breaking out now that the pandemic is on the wane. People are excited. Big new signings are coming in. There's a roster full of new people he can work with. His girlfriend and closest friends are all there, etc.

But if he was really offered 7 figures, that's a lot of money to turn down and it's totally understandable why he wouldn't. I'm sure it's more than whatever Tony Khan offered him.

His decision to make. If he wants to jump into AEW and be a big player at exactly the right time for himself and the company, the time is now. He could come in later of course, but it would be several years, he'll likely be past his prime, and who knows if the company will be as exciting by that time (I do think they'll still be around since they're guaranteed to get a bigger TV deal in the next round of negotiations).


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Things just keep getting crazier.
> 
> Andrade, Black, Punk, Bryan, and Cole in only a few months would be wild.


I keep hearing that they managed to sign Punk, but has any official announcement has been made or is it just people jumping the gun?


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I think Cole made the right decision to stay with WWE. He can finally be in the Wrestlemania card and AEW don't need him. They have plenty of guys who has the same Cole body type.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I think Adam Cole is leaking to the dirt sheets to create the impression of a war for his signature.

As a 30+yo small guy he is probably spreading rumours that he wants to go to AEW to save face in case he gets cut.

If he gets cut, it’s because “Vince is out of touch and he was already planning to go to AEW anyway“.

If he doesn’t get cut, it’s because of his boyhood love for Shawn and HHH and he just couldn’t leave, or because Vince wanted him on the main roster.

Pretty obvious they are his options... and they just happen to be exactly what all the dirt sheets are saying on his behalf. What a coincidence.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I think people are missing one key factor when using AJ Styles as an example for a chance at main roster success for Adam Cole: Styles never went to NXT, so he doesn't have the 'stink and resentment' like Cole and others have you have been called up.
> 
> In my opinion AJ is a terrible comparison.
> 
> ...


True. Idk why Vince has grown to dismiss Triple H. He always liked him and listened to him. 

People say it's because of NXT failing against AEW, that feels like a final nail but definitely isn't all there is to this. Didn't he absolutely insult Triple H's 30 years anniversary? "Crickets dammit". People at the time said it was a joke, but why would they air it on tv.

I might be reaching but I noticed the dissention in the Raw promo by McMahons where they last promised "You are the authority". If you watch it again, everyone is ok board except Vince. He keeps making faces at Triple H the entire time. It's like Triple H pushed him into changing direction and Vince is pushing back with "You lost to AEW pal, stay in your lane."

All based on a hunch. But that promo always felt weird to me.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

He's a tremendous promo but his in-ring stuff never blew my skirt up because of the reliance on super kicks plus more super kicks. I think AEW needs to pump the breaks a little bit on signings at the moment if they want to have room for new wrestlers like Black to develop; along with WIPs like Darby/Sting and Britt Baker and Miro; the established Omegas and Moxleys; and incoming stars like Punk and Bryan. That's enough for week to week tv right there.


----------

